# Is cosma a good cat food?



## Guest (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi my cat has been put on a diet to gain weight and I have been told by the vet to feed her applaws. I ordered a cosma thai trial pack and my cat really liked it and I'm thinking about feeding it to her when her diets over. I was wandering if anyone could tell me if cosma is a good cat food and if it's as nutritious as applaws ? Thanks, Megan.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Our cats like cosma too It is a supplementary food as it doesn't have all the vitamins etc in it.
So we just feed this as a couple of times per week.


----------



## lollyb715 (Oct 6, 2013)

Applaws wet or dry? The dry is good (as far as dry goes) but the wet isn't a complete food so should only be used as an occasional treat. The pate says complete on the box (or at least it did the last time I looked at [email protected] - their website doesn't agree) but does not list any taurine so I think it should still be considered supplementary.

AFAIK, only the tuna original Cosma is a complete food. It otherwise looks to be a good food, but shouldn't make up a significant portion (10-20% at most) of your cat's diet. ETA: That percentage is total for all supplementary food. The bulk of food should be complete.


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

As others have said, Cosma Thai is a supplementary food - a treat food - as is Applaws. If you fed your cat with only these foods they would not have all the nutrients they needed and get very ill. 

That said, if your cat is refusing food or not eating well, foods like these can be helpful as an addition to complete food for weight gain if your cat is very keen on them. They do seem to be pretty much the "tastiest foods"! We used Almo Nature cans at the start with our cat Teemo when he came to us because he was very underweight and his appetite was off - he loved the Almo and it made a huge difference in getting weight on him and improving his condition. We cut it out of his diet completely after he was doing okay due to the high cost though.

On Cosma Thai, I do have a bunch of that in the cupboard right now because I bought a multi-pack in a great offer and they'd always enjoyed Cosma as a treat food before from the two small variety boxes I'd bought. Always absolutely loved the Thai flavours. However, they seem not to want to touch the stuff from the large pack I got on offer and to me the colour seems off from the other cans I had, so it's just been sitting around and I'm not sure I'd buy it again after this experience. Take that as you will, of course.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks . Before my cat was feed applaws she ate anything now she will refuse anything that doesn't look like fresh food and will only eat stuff like applaws, cosma and almo nature original pouches and turns her nose up at bozita and other foods she used to eat . At the moment whilst she's on her weight gain diet my dad is going halves with me on her food but after her diet ends I'm going to be skint due to her new taste pallet. Does anyone have any advice on how I can get her to start eating the cat food she used to eat?I've tried mixing it in with her food but it doesn't work


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

megsie84 said:


> Hi my cat has been put on a diet to gain weight and I have been told by the vet to feed her applaws.


I wonder why your vet would prescribe a specific brand of cat food? There are plenty of excellent foods available which would be able to help your cat gain weight. Raw food can also help your cat gain weight.

I would ask the vet exactly what Applaws has that makes it the only food recommended by him/her for weight gain, in their 'unbiased' opinion.

:sosp:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

So heavy is your cat then? Not all of mine are big cats. Even Kalle the biggest is under 6kg. Keshet is a diddy little tiny girl in comparison. Not sure of her weight though. Have found vets aren't necessarily well versed in what is acceptable or not for a pedigree cat

Try putting crushed thrive or fortiflora on the food you want her to eat. Warming it may help. Cut back on the complementary as it makes them fussy and give her variety


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

megsie84 said:


> Thanks . Before my cat was feed applaws she ate anything now she will refuse anything that doesn't look like fresh food and will only eat stuff like applaws, cosma and almo nature original pouches and turns her nose up at bozita and other foods she used to eat . At the moment whilst she's on her weight gain diet my dad is going halves with me on her food but after her diet ends I'm going to be skint due to her new taste pallet. Does anyone have any advice on how I can get her to start eating the cat food she used to eat?I've tried mixing it in with her food but it doesn't work


Cats do this sometimes. You will probably find in a few weeks time she will go back to eating what she use to. 
Mine sometimes do this. Usually when I have bought a load of it. Now I keep it in the cupboard and try again in a few weeks.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhhhh Megan ...... it hasn't take her long to get you wrapped around her little paws has it  (forgive me if I have a little chuckle) - BUT it's fab that she's so obviously landed exactly where she's meant to be!

Agree with the others that it's a complimentary food so OK a couple of times a week but not all the time

Have you tried things like Animonda Carny which is slightly cheaper or Animonda Rafine or http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/shinycat Shiny Cat about the same price as the Cosma though

Another great place for food is the Happy Kitty Company so some of theirs may be worth a look (only tried Macs so not sure of the consistency of the others - might be worth an email to ask OR the person who runs it is a member here but I can't remember their user name (sorry!)


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

All the other foods sold by HKC Are pate (ropocat, granatapet, om nom nom). There is a hint of new things in 2014. But any good quality wet is going to be a pate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2013)

Cazzer said:


> So heavy is your cat then? Not all of mine are big cats. Even Kalle the biggest is under 6kg. Keshet is a diddy little tiny girl in comparison. Not sure of her weight though. Have found vets aren't necessarily well versed in what is acceptable or not for a pedigree cat
> 
> Try putting crushed thrive or fortiflora on the food you want her to eat. Warming it may help. Cut back on the complementary as it makes them fussy and give her variety


She is 4.5 kg which is 9.99 pounds . I took her to the vet two days after I'd picked her up from cc's and the vet told me she was a bit underweight from where shed not long had kittens and that she needed to eat 150g of applaws wet food and 50g of royal cain kitten food . After a week of her being feed applaws I decided to start giving her a bit of bozita on the side and she refused it I then tried mixing bozita and a few other foods in with her dinner and she refused to eat it and still wont eat any cat food that looks like regular cat food . Because of this her new nickname is posh puss  . I will try putting crushed thrive and or fortiflora and warming it thank you very much for the tips


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhhh Megan ...... it hasn't take her long to get you wrapped around her little paws has it  (forgive me if I have a little chuckle) - BUT it's fab that she's so obviously landed exactly where she's meant to be!
> 
> Agree with the others that it's a complimentary food so OK a couple of times a week but not all the time
> 
> ...


The happy kitty company looks good but I'm not 100% sure that posh puss won't turn her nose up at it and can't afford to buy it and pay delivery if she won't . If I ever get her sorted I will defo buy some as it sounds like it's up her street.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

megsie84 said:


> She is 4.5 kg which is 9.99 pounds . I took her to the vet two days after I'd picked her up from cc's and the vet told me she was a bit underweight from where shed not long had kittens and that she needed to eat 150g of applaws wet food and 50g of royal cain kitten food . After a week of her being feed applaws I decided to start giving her a bit of bozita on the side and she refused it I then tried mixing bozita and a few other foods in with her dinner and she refused to eat it and still wont eat any cat food that looks like regular cat food . Because of this her new nickname is posh puss  . I will try putting crushed thrive and or fortiflora and warming it thank you very much for the tips


I honestly think your vet is clueless. Sorry, but this diet just doesn't fit the circumstances you describe IMHO. Applaws has minuscule levels of fat and, although containing good quality protein, it just isn't right for weight gain. Also, withhout cracking open a spreadsheet to check for sure, I'll bet that the total of 150g applaws + 50g RC dry does not constitute a complete diet.

I would feed a mix of raw pork shoulder, skin-on turkey drumstick and deboned lamb ribs with felini and/or one of the higher calorie skus from NI or nutriment.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree - your vet is clueless - 4.5 kg is a good weight - Bomber is under 4kg and is a good weight too. 

Applaws wet is a) blooming expensive for what it is and b) incomplete - is you feed only complimentary foods then your cat will get ill. DOn't do it. Be tough. She doesn't need to gain lots of weight unless she actually looks really skinny and there are a lot better foods to help her gain weight that either Applaws or Cosmo.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2013)

megsie84 said:


> The happy kitty company looks good but I'm not 100% sure that posh puss won't turn her nose up at it and can't afford to buy it and pay delivery if she won't . If I ever get her sorted I will defo buy some as it sounds like it's up her street.


 I will try her with some canary next time I do a zooplus order .


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

megsie84 said:


> I will try her with some _canary_ next time I do a zooplus order .


Day old chicks would be cheaper than canaries and also less controversial.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

That came out of left field! rofl


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Satori said:


> Day old chicks would be cheaper than canaries and also less controversial.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2013)

megsie84 said:


> I will try her with some canary next time I do a zooplus order .


 I really shouldn't type anything when I'm in the middle of doing something as I always manage to spell something wrong :blush: but this one has to be the funiest


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Opps! hmy: :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

Cazzer said:


> So heavy is your cat then? Not all of mine are big cats. Even Kalle the biggest is under 6kg. Keshet is a diddy little tiny girl in comparison. Not sure of her weight though. Have found vets aren't necessarily well versed in what is acceptable or not for a pedigree cat
> 
> Try putting crushed thrive or fortiflora on the food you want her to eat. Warming it may help. Cut back on the complementary as it makes them fussy and give her variety


Where can I buy thrive and fortiflora from?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Thrive you can get from zooplus, amazon and probably some supermarkets. 
I know ocado sell it as have recently bought a tube from them. Fortiflora you can get from vets or medic animal.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

megsie84 said:


> Where can I buy thrive and fortiflora from?


Not sure about fortiflora as I've never heard of it before but my Sainsburys and Tesco sell both tinned and dry Thrive, Missy loves the dry, which I've had to crush (easily between my fingers) over her food to get her to eat at times, but when I opened a can of wet for her, she gave me that 'you expect _me_ to eat _that_' look  that was the chicken she had, i just recently managed to get her some thrive dry shrimps, Missy did try to eat it but spat it out, Willowbee sniffed it then spent the next half our pawing it and chasing it round the kitchen


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Just to clear up any possible confusion thrive isn't a dry food as such it's a treat that many cats go crazy for. Mine go crazy for them. It's freeze dried meat etc so 100% chicken or prawn etc. the chicken one is the best to crumble.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Cazzer said:


> Just to clear up any possible confusion thrive isn't a dry food as such it's a treat that many cats go crazy for. Mine go crazy for them. It's freeze dried meat etc so 100% chicken or prawn etc. the chicken one is the best to crumble.


Good point Cazzer :thumbsup: I've only ever used the Thrive as a tempter to get Missy to eat.

The tinned wet food they say is complete, but as Missy wont touch it I've never looked into just how _complete_ it is.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Thrive do a dry food but it is not widely available. It can be ordered directly from them. If you believe the ingredients list, it is by far the best dry food on the market. I have never tried it but I am tempted to get a box and see if it works as sprinkled treats.

They also do freeze dried treats, widely available at retail. Cosma make the same type of product, available from zooplus, for about half the price. Both products have major quality issues and huge variations from batch to batch. Some will be nice and dry and crumble easily to a powder; some will be slightly soft and pliable, very difficult to crumble. Odor varies enormously from batch to batch as does fill level in my experience. When the chicken on is on form though it seems kitties go mad for it. A better option, IMO, is natures menu semi-moist chicken and liver teats.

Thrive do a supposedly complete wet food. Again it varies enormously from batch to batch. Some batches of the chicken, my cats would kill for and others they would not eat if they were starving. The bad batches smell like nail varnish and the good ones smell like human grade sandwich filling. I have seen the worst of the batches being dumped by the supermarkets at massive discounts - caveat emptor. In all cases you would be well advised to feed it only as a treat food; nothing about it suggests that it is a complete and balanced diet. The fat levels are too low and there is no source of calcium listed in the ingredients. Fed as a major part of a cats diet this could cause health problems IMO, and could be especially dangerous if fed as a significant component of a kittens diet.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Interesting Satori that you've had issues with the thrive treats. I can't say that I ever have. Given that I'm slave to 8 I buy the big tubs from Swallow direct. I always have two tubs on the go. One that has been crumbled and one to use as treats. Agree over the cosma though. Those can't be crumbled.


----------



## lollyb715 (Oct 6, 2013)

Cazzer said:


> Just to clear up any possible confusion thrive isn't a dry food as such it's a treat that many cats go crazy for. Mine go crazy for them. It's freeze dried meat etc so 100% chicken or prawn etc. the chicken one is the best to crumble.


Just to add to the confusion, Thrive actually do a dry food. I've only seen the salmon one stocked (at Ocado) but the chicken one looks fairly decent from a very quick scan of the ingredients...

thrive® PremiumPlus Chicken Complete Dry Food for Cats-800g Tube

But when most people (including myself) refer to Thrive, they do mean the treats as said above. My local Sainsbury's carries both the chicken and white fish ones, tucked down on the bottom shelf below all the Dreamies and such. Here's the chicken ones but there are various other flavours.

thrive® 100% Chicken Cat Treats-25g Tube



Mum to Missy said:


> Good point Cazzer :thumbsup: I've only ever used the Thrive as a tempter to get Missy to eat.
> 
> The tinned wet food they say is complete, but as Missy wont touch it I've never looked into just how _complete_ it is.


My boy is on a bland diet due to digestion issues, so I have to keep his food simple. Thought this one could be good as it at least has some minerals (including taurine) added, although doesn't seem as many as other brands so I'm also not sure how truly complete it is. But it gets a very lukewarm reaction even though shredded chicken is his favourite, so I don't think I'll rush to repurchase it anyway.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Megan, you are a good home for Gina but clearly struggling with finances at the moment, im going to do an order of food, litter for Gina to help you out.

Luckily my working hours have increased a lot now so I am in a good position to offer help, please in future just ask me as I don't want you to worry. xx


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Cazzer said:


> Interesting Satori that you've had issues with the thrive treats. I can't say that I ever have. Given that I'm slave to 8 I buy the big tubs from Swallow direct. I always have two tubs on the go. One that has been crumbled and one to use as treats. Agree over the cosma though. Those can't be crumbled.


Ooh. I am going to try those big tubs . I have tubs of Cosma that are awful and tubs that are just gorgeous, light and dry. Same with Thrive but I open the thrive tubs in the supermarket nowadays to choose the best ones


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

megsie84 said:


> Where can I buy thrive and fortiflora from?


Just re-read the thread and I can't see what your reaction to feeding raw is. Thrive, fortiflora, applaws etc all add up to a very expensive way to feed a cat. Nutrient and NI raw however, not much over 10 bob a day. Have you tried them?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This cat wont eat raw, ive tried and she will actually refuse all food, not a way I want her to go.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Megan, you are a good home for Gina but clearly struggling with finances at the moment, im going to do an order of food, litter for Gina to help you out.
> 
> Luckily my working hours have increased a lot now so I am in a good position to offer help, please in future just ask me as I don't want you to worry. xx


I'm not struggling financially I get a disability premium on top of my usual benefits money and I have money put into my account monthly by my family members . I would just like to try to get her to eat a food other than applaws as it is rather expensive and it's not complete . When I said in a different post that I was going to be skint I didn't mean it literally I just think twenty pounds a fortnight is a lot to spend on a wet food alone .


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Satori said:


> Just re-read the thread and I can't see what your reaction to feeding raw is. Thrive, fortiflora, applaws etc all add up to a very expensive way to feed a cat. Nutrient and NI raw however, not much over 10 bob a day. Have you tried them?


I haven't no I'm going to the vets on Monday and they have ni in there freezer so I will get some to try then .


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Satori said:


> Just re-read the thread and I can't see what your reaction to feeding raw is. Thrive, fortiflora, applaws etc all add up to a very expensive way to feed a cat. Nutrient and NI raw however, not much over 10 bob a day. Have you tried them?


 Forgot to add I might just try it as I have read up on it and it seems to be very nutritious .


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Cazzer said:


> Thrive you can get from zooplus, amazon and probably some supermarkets.
> I know ocado sell it as have recently bought a tube from them. Fortiflora you can get from vets or medic animal.


Thanks I will get some to see if I can tempt her into eating some smila or carny .


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Just to set the record straight( not aimed at any one just saying ) I'm by no means struggling financially and can afford to buy my cat applaws cat food, but think that twenty pounds a fortnight is a lot to spend on a wet food alone . And I would also rather have her on something complete and more nutritious In a previous post I said that I will be skint but didn't mean it literally and my father goes halves with me on the food because A) he really likes princess and likes to buy her stuff and treat her and B) because he would like me to have the money to spend on other things like toys for her or a nice bit of fresh chicken or turkey as a treat tea for her.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I get where you're coming from 
I wouldn't like to spend a fortune on food which, in the end of the day, is not best for my cat!
I buy some cheaper and some more expensive foods and think rotation is a key.
I'm fortunate enough that Phoebe isn't fussy and eats them all, I can only imagine how hard it is for people whose cats turn their noses up at everything on offer


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

Lucky you I'm ordering some amonia carny ( can't remember how to spell it) today and some thrive to sprinkle on top and I'm hoping that she will like it . I don't see why not seen as it has a high meat content and everyone else's cats seem to enjoy it , but you never know with my girl .


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Phoebe eats animonda carny <I buy mixed packs-that's my cheaper option on offer > but I think some cats don't like it as it has high offal content...

Did you try Catz Finefood? It's more expensive than animonda, but I think it's liked more, generally. Once she would start eating it you could buy it in 400g tins which works out cheaper ...
You could try the food club thread, maybe you could buy a single tin from someone instead of a 6 pack from zooplus?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Phoebe eats animonda carny <I buy mixed packs-that's my cheaper option on offer > but I think some cats don't like it as it has high offal content...
> 
> Did you try Catz Finefood? It's more expensive than animonda, but I think it's liked more, generally. Once she would start eating it you could buy it in 400g tins which works out cheaper ...
> You could try the food club thread, maybe you could buy a single tin from someone instead of a 6 pack from zooplus?


Thanks I will give the food club thread a go if the carny fails .


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> This cat wont eat raw, ive tried and she will actually refuse all food, not a way I want her to go.


Well princess didn't when I tried her with it she just ate her normal food instead .


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

It looks like Schesir, but... My extremely spoiled cat won't even touch Cosma. I've bought some from zooplus and all was eaten by feral cals visiting my garden.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

Bless he I brought the trial pack and the only flavours my cat liked was chicken and liver and chicken and shrimps . I wont be ordering it again as it's not complete and not as good as most of the other german cat foods on zoplus despite costing more .


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

Well it's posh push one megan nill at the mo as she refused the ammonia carny even with thrive sprinkled on top  I have even mixed it with her beloved applaws but it has been left untouched . I would have thought this one would have been a winner as it has a high meat content and is quite popular, but she just sniffed it a few times and walked away :mad2: :mad2:Has anyone got any more tips on how to get my fussy wegie away from complementary food ? Any help appreciated, Megan.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I feel your pain ... I find the higher the meat content - the less they'll eat it :mad2:

I've been feeding Mia her usual (sheba) but just 1/2 pouch am / pm - as I need to know she's def eating her Zyklene so don't want to risk her not getting that 

BUT I've been leaving a bowl of either Macs of Ropocat overnight to see if she'll eat them - she's maybe eaten 1/2 of a couple of them up to now BUT went in this morning and the bowl of Ropocat Venison was absolutely licked clean 

Fingers crossed there's another couple she'll eat (I ended up getting nearly every variety as if I'd got the 4 trial tins, you can bet she wouldn't have eaten any of the 4 I'd picked)

I certainly would NEVER have picked Venison or thought that would be one she'd eat!

Fingers crossed .... (not having ANY luck with Archie though :mad2


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry you're having such a problem, I know just how you feel, the only thing Missy will eat is Sheba but I'm more determined than ever to get her onto something better now I have Willowbee, then I dont have to worry about the little monkey finishing of what Missy leaves.

I suddenly remembered this morning that I tried Missy on Catz ff a while back, she wouldn't touch the tinned stuff but she did eat the pouches, and I seem to remember some one else at the time saying they found the same thing with their cat.

I found a few tins of Feringa in the cupboard I'd forgotten I ordered, opened up one and both Missy and Willowbee ate from the tin but put some in their food bowl and they wouldn't touch it 

Guess what"s in my next Zooplus order


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

Mum to Missy said:


> Sorry you're having such a problem, I know just how you feel, the only thing Missy will eat is Sheba but I'm more determined than ever to get her onto something better now I have Willowbee, then I dont have to worry about the little monkey finishing of what Missy leaves.
> 
> I suddenly remembered this morning that I tried Missy on Catz ff a while back, she wouldn't touch the tinned stuff but she did eat the pouches, and I seem to remember some one else at the time saying they found the same thing with their cat.
> 
> ...


 There's food for thought I will try again next fortnight I refuse to order anything that costs more than three pounds now as I'm fast approaching having spent fifty quid in uneaten cat food in less than two months  :mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> I feel your pain ... I find the higher the meat content - the less they'll eat it :mad2:
> 
> I've been feeding Mia her usual (sheba) but just 1/2 pouch am / pm - as I need to know she's def eating her Zyklene so don't want to risk her not getting that
> 
> ...


 Poor you hopefully we will have better luck in the new year fingers crossed aye .


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

Mum to Missy said:


> I suddenly remembered this morning that I tried Missy on Catz ff a while back, she wouldn't touch the tinned stuff but she did eat the pouches, and I seem to remember some one else at the time saying they found the same thing with their cat.


May have been me, I have this problem with my two and the Catz FF tins vs pouches. In general though I find they much more easily take to pouches than tins and given their small appetites I now just stick to buying all pouches of any food - or the little square 100g trays.

Megsie, I would recommend taking uneaten food to the local shelter/rescue if you have one (or a donation box for such in the supermarket if there's one nearby) - they're usually really happy for the donation and it makes you feel less like you wasted money and more like you donated it.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

megsie84 said:


> Well it's posh push one megan nill at the mo as she refused the ammonia carny even with thrive sprinkled on top  I have even mixed it with her beloved applaws but it has been left untouched . I would have thought this one would have been a winner as it has a high meat content and is quite popular, but she just sniffed it a few times and walked away :mad2: :mad2:Has anyone got any more tips on how to get my fussy wegie away from complementary food ? Any help appreciated, Megan.


How long did you leave it down without giving her another option?
They are clever, if she knows you will give in and give her Applaws soon enough she will wait you out 
I know it's hard thinking you're cat is going hungry but a bit of tough love is needed here me thinks


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

korrok said:


> May have been me, I have this problem with my two and the Catz FF tins vs pouches. In general though I find they much more easily take to pouches than tins and given their small appetites I now just stick to buying all pouches of any food - or the little square 100g trays.
> 
> Megsie, I would recommend taking uneaten food to the local shelter/rescue if you have one (or a donation box for such in the supermarket if there's one nearby) - they're usually really happy for the donation and it makes you feel less like you wasted money and more like you donated it.


 I'm going to the vets tomorrow as I had to order in a 2kg bag of paediatric growth royal canin biscuit's and they have a pet food donation box, but they are not to keen on foreign food brought over the internet, so I'm not sure it will end up being donated  . Our supermarkets only collect for the food bank which is food for people who have no money for food and the nearest cat shelter is outside of Salisbury which is why my friend or father always end up with the food  . I mentioned my unused bozita being given to them and they said hum the internet I've never heard of that food .. Do you think it might be worth putting the tins in their pet food donation box or should I leave it ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> How long did you leave it down without giving her another option?
> They are clever, if she knows you will give in and give her Applaws soon enough she will wait you out
> I know it's hard thinking you're cat is going hungry but a bit of tough love is needed here me thinks


I tried tough love for a day with the bozita and she just nibbled at it :mad2: :mad2: I am soft on her though and she knows it do you think I should try waiting longer before giving in?


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

megsie84 said:


> I tried tough love for a day with the bozita and she just nibbled at it :mad2: :mad2: I am soft on her though and she knows it do you think I should try waiting longer before giving in?


A day, wow, she's a tough one!
Well you definitely don't want her to go without food for anywhere near 24h as that's dangerous, but 6-8 should be fine I think.
Then if she's stubborn, maybe give her a little bit of Applaws and put down Animonda again?
I have to say, I've not got much experience, hope someone else will be able to help here.
Can't remember if you tried adding a bit of warm water to her food to try and make it more interesting ...


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

megsie84 said:


> I tried tough love for a day with the bozita and she just nibbled at it :mad2: :mad2: I am soft on her though and she knows it do you think I should try waiting longer before giving in?


Every cat is different it would seem, I can only say that all 3 of mine eat more in total now I feed twice a day than they did when I fed four times a day. One of them has always had the habit of occasionally only eating once a day (and she is a chunky girl). I used to worry about it but not nowadays. Their willingness to try new foods has improved since they went on twice a day too. If they cry for food in between meals they sometimes get it but that doesn't happen to often.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> A day, wow, she's a tough one!
> Well you definitely don't want her to go without food for anywhere near 24h as that's dangerous, but 6-8 should be fine I think.
> Then if she's stubborn, maybe give her a little bit of Applaws and put down Animonda again?
> I have to say, I've not got much experience, hope someone else will be able to help here.
> Can't remember if you tried adding a bit of warm water to her food to try and make it more interesting ...


Yes I tried warming it  When I tried tough love I fed her bozita for breakfast and her usual biscuit's and she had her biscuit's for lunch to so she wasn't without food altogether, but by tea time I gave in and gave her a applaws pouch .


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

Satori said:


> Every cat is different it would seem, I can only say that all 3 of mine eat more in total now I feed twice a day than they did when I fed four times a day. One of them has always had the habit of occasionally only eating once a day (and she is a chunky girl). I used to worry about it but not nowadays. Their willingness to try new foods has improved since they went on twice a day too. If they cry for food in between meals they sometimes get it but that doesn't happen to often.


I might give that a go thanks for that.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

megsie84 said:


> I might give that a go thanks for that.


...and because it was new year I gave mine two tins of thrive tuna at midnight to see the new-year in. Ooh, they loved it. But.... they have been fussy little buggas today. Sometimes you really do make a rod for your own back. :mad2:


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

megsie84 said:


> I'm going to the vets tomorrow as I had to order in a 2kg bag of paediatric growth royal canin biscuit's and they have a pet food donation box, but they are not to keen on foreign food brought over the internet, so I'm not sure it will end up being donated  . Our supermarkets only collect for the food bank which is food for people who have no money for food and the nearest cat shelter is outside of Salisbury which is why my friend or father always end up with the food  . I mentioned my unused bozita being given to them and they said hum the internet I've never heard of that food .. Do you think it might be worth putting the tins in their pet food donation box or should I leave it ?


I've never had this problem as I always take the food directly to our local shelte (it's only 15km away, I put it away till I have a big bag to take over). They always seem very grateful even though they clearly don't know the brands. Maybe worth putting yours away till you can go in person? But giving it away to family also works if they get some use out of it.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

korrok said:


> I've never had this problem as I always take the food directly to our local shelte (it's only 15km away, I put it away till I have a big bag to take over). They always seem very grateful even though they clearly don't know the brands. Maybe worth putting yours away till you can go in person? But giving it away to family also works if they get some use out of it.


This is what I do too - there's a small independent one between here & my mum's so I drop in with bits & pieces now & then and they're always happy of anything (seriously anything - old towels, cleaning stuff etc)


----------

